

Offer HN: LAMP Performance/Scaling Help - aonic

I have extensive experience with high traffic LAMP applications and infrastructure. If anyone is having issues with performance and scaling their application I can take a look and offer some ideas.<p>I can also help with multi-server deployment processes, and front-end performance optimization.<p>Email: lamp.performance@gmail.com
======
jsarch
Given the "web-scale" and SaaS trend, I'm actually surprised that you don't
have more comments here (or maybe you just got a lot of emails). Anyhow, I
would be happy to have a second-opinion of my "MP" portion now that my company
(<https://www.seqcentral.com>) has launched.

~~~
aonic
Nice idea for the project, the web app looks good! A few people have emailed
me about performance, server choices, and LAMP development processes and
tools.

Any particular area of your website you're experiencing issues with, or any
specific section you're looking for a second opinion on?

~~~
jsarch
Just wanted to follow up here that aonic and I conversed offline through
email; he was very helpful. The skinny -- look at nginx + fcgi, design for
separating read-only traffic (SELECT) from write-only traffic (INSERT,
UPDATE), think about memcache early on but abstract it away.

Another note from me: architect profiling into app and prepare to log
everything because if you don't know where bottleneck is, you can't remove it.

------
phoenix24
I've been struggling with scaling web apps like forever, your offer is just
incredible.

I'll appreciate some help on scaling Django web application, any experience
there?

I hope you dont mind me asking few questions on scabality in general.

~~~
aonic
Sorry for the delay, feel free to email me about your specifics and we'll
discuss over email!

------
atomical
Any experience with lighty?

~~~
aonic
Yup, not as of recent. Last time I used it was over a year ago and we ended up
switching to nginx because of the memory leaks and needing to restart lighttpd
every few days

